# Cutting aluminum arrows



## houser52 (Apr 26, 2011)

I have used a mini tubing cutter for years.("Lil Imp" brand) Some of the cheap cutters have too much "slop" in the wheel and it will not give you an accurate.
Remember to tighten down the cutter just a wee bit each time or you'll crimp the end of the shaft and then you can't get an insert in.

You can clean and square the end by spinning the shaft between your hands on a piece of sandpaper or use a squaring tool.


----------



## whitebuck (Oct 17, 2003)

You're best off with a mandrel in the arrow, take one down to the hardware store and find the best fitting drill bit and use the use blank end that goes in the chuck .... takes any load off the actual tube

Once you've cracked the anodising with the wheel, it'll just break off


----------



## Dgutter (Mar 9, 2008)

Awesome! Thanks guys! I can definitely handle that. Definitely agree with the mandrel idea. Save some headache. Thanks again.


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

just go to a local pro shop and tell them to cut your arrows


----------

